# Chickens and nest boxes



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

What does anyone use for nest boxes? Any creative ideas? Pictures if you have them please. Heard 5 gallon buckets work well. Anyone try that?


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I cobbled some together out of random leftover pieces of plywood, and that really put the spotlight on my horrible carpentry skills! I've used kitty litter cat boxes, the plastic ones with the domed lid. I often find them for cheap at 2nd hand shops & yard sales. Those work really well. I've never used buckets, but others say they work well.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Here is my contribution...


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

And this...


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Here are some more ideas...


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I used some free grocery crates the store was giving away. As you can see, the "chickens" liked them 
I never did get any eggs though


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Love your farm Shy, it looks like everyone there is taken good care of. Love how those kitties think they will be laying eggs, lol. Love those boxes and going to be on the look out for some of my own. Good and cute idea.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

My favorite chicken coop of all time and yes I know I am a girly girl. I would so do something like this...


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Trying to find buckets. Think I will try them first. I have two but need more. Thanks for all the ideas and cindilu love the chicken house lol.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Lowe's has buckets if you can't find free ones at a local restaurant.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

I hear that they lay better if you put THERE name on THERE box :shrug:


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

simi-steading said:


> Lowe's has buckets if you can't find free ones at a local restaurant.


Wow thanks for the reminder. I completely forgot they had them


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Walmart has them as well and they usually run about $2.00 each.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Boy do I feel dumb. Never thought of Walmart either. Well I AM blonde. LOL


----------



## mink (Feb 10, 2005)

you only need 1 nest for about every 6 chickens......leave 1/3 of the cover on to hold the bedding in.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2013)

In the Taj Mahal chicken coop that I made with "he-who-shall-not-be-named", we put a lovely row of inset boxes along one wall....they were picture perfect with hinged lids which could be opened from out side the coop. 
The hens were not impressed.

They preferred to lay their eggs on the threshold of the "people" door. Out of frustration, I threw an empty milk crate next to the door..voila! Each hen laid her eggs in the crate every day..sometimes there was a waiting line..go figure.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Yep, milk crates worked great for me, but mine were laid over, in a row, and with a strip of wood maybe three inches high across the front to keep the bedding from falling out. I did like the upgrade to the inset, store-bought boxes, though......no more trudging through chicken poop before work in the morning!


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

We built nest boxes on the outside of the coop so we had more room inside. I made 4, out of 6 hens they use one.... Might vary once in awhile but mostly they share. Cinidilu showed some great ones. I built mine into the big door that opens so it was easier to clean out... Grocery stores that have a bakery will have buckets. But If Wal Mart has them not sure you will get them cheaper anywhere else unless you know someone at the store.


----------



## Keith (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a chicken tractor so I built mine out of MDF as the floor for easy cleaning. Scrap cedar for sides.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I put linoleum on the floor for easier cleaning too.... Just use a hoe and scrape it right out. Works great. I think you and I use the same bedding material Keith... My chickens love it on the floor of their coop. Asborbs well.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

What great ideas! I have nesting boxes in the coop but a couple birds prefer the baler or the flower pot by the side door for some reason.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Stopped at Walmart after work. They didn't have any white buckets on the shelf but they had blue buckets with Walmart on them. They were marked $2.58/ea no lids included. The Walmart man who was unloading boxes said he just got some white 5 gallon buckets in. He checked the price and they were $2.98 ea. I said well that must include the lid and he said no lids are $1.17/ea.

I got 5 blue Walmart buckets I guess the chickens will not mind the advertising. Have to figure out something to put across the front since I am NOT going to spend another $1.17 for a lid.

Thanks for the ideas. There were some really good ones. I have one milk crate and I am going to use that also.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

My last coop had this type of nest boxes


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

cindilu said:


> My favorite chicken coop of all time and yes I know I am a girly girl. I would so do something like this...


Cindi that's not a coop---that's a Palais du Poulet. LOL


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

no1cowboy said:


> My last coop had this type of nest boxes


 
They are NICE but too expensive for me


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Tommyice said:


> Cindi that's not a coop---that's a Palais du Poulet. LOL


I know right, but see the birds in there, they love it I am sure. And I did decorate my coop when I had it, lol. Next one I want to pattern after this one. I LOVE this look.


----------

